# What controls GPS?



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been flashing a bunch of stuff recently trying to solve one issue after another. I consider myself lucky because I know how to do these things but honestly have little idea of what I am doing.

Started with Humble 4.0, then had an issue with static bursts during calls so switched over to GummCharged 2.0. Then had issues with wifi not being able to connect so I flashed the EP3H radios, which didn't do anything but that problem seemed to fix itself so I'm not concerned with it. Last thing I did was update to the latest imoseyon kernel 3.0.1.

My GPS worked pretty crappy on the original stock ROM, one of the reasons I rooted, but worked amazing on Humble, perfect location to 20m. Now my GPS will sometimes put me in another neighboring city with terrible radius, and other times put me about a mile away with again a terrible radius.

What should I do from here? Tried a couple of the apps in the Marketplace but to no avail.

EDIT: It seems turning my wifi on is what causes it to throw my location into another city. Not sure why.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably trying to triangulate your location through your ISP.


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

tazer2death said:


> My GPS worked pretty crappy on the original stock ROM, one of the reasons I rooted, but worked amazing on Humble, perfect location to 20m. Now my GPS will sometimes put me in another neighboring city with terrible radius, and other times put me about a mile away with again a terrible radius.
> 
> What should I do from here? Tried a couple of the apps in the Marketplace but to no avail.
> 
> EDIT: It seems turning my wifi on is what causes it to throw my location into another city. Not sure why.


My GPS was also not working. It could see the satellites, but it would take about a year to get a fix on them. Prior to rooting I downloaded "GPS Doctor" from the market. It cost me $1.99. Run an automatic quick fix from that app before launching g-nav, and I'm locked on in less than 10 seconds. (And I don't always have to run it, just playing it by ear for now. Now while running GummyGBE2.0 it still works just fine, so the two bucks was well worth it.

I've been doing a lot of reading up on the other rom's, etc for this thing. Along the way I noticed that someone had posted an actual fix for the gps issues. I did a quick search but couldn't find it. I'll keep an eye out and if I see it again I'll repost with a link.

Good luck!


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Gps doctor didn't too anything for me really. It fixes a little faster bit it's only accurate to 1000 meters, which is ludicrous. I can't seem to fine anything else to help. Had angrier figured anything out? I'm running gb 2.3.5 ep3ha with imo's 3.1.0 kernel


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

"Chitala383 said:


> Gps doctor didn't too anything for me really. It fixes a little faster bit it's only accurate to 1000 meters, which is ludicrous. I can't seem to fine anything else to help. Had angrier figured anything out? I'm running gb 2.3.5 ep3ha with imo's 3.1.0 kernel


I'm in the same boat as you. My GPS is crap and I'm sick of it. Tried I all and can't even find a cool fix.


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I found this, haven't tried it yet but it looks like it might be something...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=825717


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

That app definitely helped. It found me pretty quickly. If I turn on all 3 gps services and wifi it's accurate to 80 meters. I suppose that's acceptable, it's just annoying that I have to hit like 9 buttons just to make gps half usable :-/


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope not working for me just a blank black screen for 5 minutes. Still no lock


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

can you guys try to copy this GPS file over the top of the original on located in System/etc......probably need Root explorer or something similar and back up the original one(GB only)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38672719/gps.conf


----------

